# Question on Lamb "noises"...



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok...I know I've subjected you all to photos of Snuggles, or as my DH & DD refer to her, "Nibbles"...but I have a question (or two) for all you sheep experts out there...

Snuggles makes these noises and I'm trying to figure out what they signify. I just want to make sure she's not having any issues that I'm not recongnizing.  The first one is almost like a cud chewing noise...except she's still onlly on a bottle! It's kind of a sucking/chewing noise. I'm wondering if it's possible for her to be "chewing her cud"...even if she hasn't had solid foods yet? She'll find a comfortable spot, after pawing around for a while, lay down and start making the noise. (just like when the goats are chewing their cuds in a warm, sunny spot.)

Then...she occasionally seems to grind her teeth. Not for extended periods or anything...just kinda like a "grind-grind" then done. It's normally when I'm rubbing her in a particularly favorite spot of hers - or when she's snuggled next to me on the couch. She doesn't pull away from me but will move her head so my rubbing will be more in the location of her desire. 

(I do know/recognize her pre-pooping and pre-peeing faces!)  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm no expert...but our young lambs do nibble on hay or grass and then when their Mamas lie down and chew their cud, they seem to be copying it...but your little one isn't copying her Mama...so...no clue.  Ummm...sounds like she has imprinted on you though...do you make funny noises after you eat? 

I've always heard that grinding teeth means pain...but that doesn't sound like your girl either.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

We all make "funny noises" in this house! Of course we're normally blaming someone else for them....a cat...loose floorboards...the barking spider! 

I'd say you're probably right about the imprinting...she'll eat a little for my daughter...but will really only take the bottle from me. She likes to lay next to me on the couch...and that's when she's making these nosies. Heck if I lay down...she'll cuddle on my arm and go to sleep! Heaven forbid if I'm taking care of the other animals! Although my cats have discovered that she's warm and has WOOL on her! So now they take turns snuggling with her while she snuggles with me! 

I'd heard of the teeth grinding as a pain response as well...but this doesn't seem to be it. I'll run my hands over her body, legs, hooves, ears and she doesn't respond as if she's in pain anywhere. Hmmmm...the mystery continues.....she does nibble on my fingers....and i've offered her finely cut hay and pellets...no interest.

Now I do love her...but I don't think I'll be putting my face in any of her food bowls to try and get her to try solids!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Too funny!!!!  And yes...I do believe it won't be long before you have your face in the feed bowls to show her 

She is such a love and you are so screwed!!!!  Can't remember what breed she is...wondering how big she'll get and still be a couch potato


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes coconut you are so wrapped now!

  as the saga continues


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup...I would LOVE to have a house sheepie...but...no go with DH which is probably a good thing...who can stop after just ONE?????


----------



## secuono (Nov 9, 2012)

Could the lamb be 'growling/grunting' like dogs do when you rub their ears? If so, then it's a good noise. But if it's actual teeth grinding, like others said, I've only known that to mean pain. 

Does the lamb get out door time? Definitely possible for her to sneak in some grass and later chewing it up again.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope...no outdoor time just yet - so not sneaky grass nibbles! 
I'm thinking its kind of a 'purrring' type thing...

Ok...so you all can laugh at me and the latest on my "sucker" saga - 
Snuggles slept next to my side of the bed - looked like she was guarding me. Well every couple hours or so she'd start baaaaing. I guess she'd go off wandering the house and check to see where I was. So here I am...all exhausted...calling to her. I got up a couple times (it's JUST like having a baby!) to make sure her diaper was still on...and that she hadn't gotten into anything bad. So here I am...up at an ungodly early hour on a Saturday morning...sitting on the couch with 'my' lamb.

bon, her daddy is a Merino and her momma was a Romedale/Rombullet so she's going to be decent sized! Maybe someone needs to teach me how to potty train her or something! 

Gus gets jealous if I rub up on the goats....boy is she going to be PISSED when I bring Snuggles outside!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2012)

CocoNut... you always make me laugh! Thanks


----------



## Southdown (Nov 10, 2012)

Just an idea, but some of my boys will make a "snoring" sound when they are content.  It sounds like snoring to me, maybe a little bit of a grunt, but more snoring.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 11, 2012)

Do this lamb as well as yourself a HUGE favor and let this confused lamb grow up to be a sheep !!!!!!


----------

